# [Mail] Impossible douvrir cette version de lapplication...



## gotrektom (17 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai subi un crash de l'application Mail. Depuis, plus moyen d'accéder à mes mails (il est possible de "forcer" la fenêtre des messages à être visible mais aucune action n'est possible).

J'ai utilisé l'application Pacifist pour réinstaller l'application. Cependant, je reçois l'alerte suivante:



> "Impossible douvrir cette version de lapplication Mail avec cette version de Mac OS X."



Je ne sais pas comment faire pour utiliser à nouveau cette application.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp?

Merci déjà 

tom.

Informations complémentaires:

iMac
2GB800
2.66 GHZ
Mac OS X 10.6.2

PS: J'ai sauvegardé mes préférences (com.apple.mail) ainsi que le dossier source (de la Bibliothèques) sur un disque dur externe


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Janvier 2010)

le mieux serait de télécharger la version combo de ton système (sur le site d'apple) 

Le bug que tu rencontre vient du fait que ton os à été upgrader depuis ta version de base...  du coup ta version de mail est obsolète. l'install de la mise à jour combo devrait faire rentrer les choses dans l'ordre.

Qu'elle version de mac osx as-tu 10.x.x


----------



## gotrektom (17 Janvier 2010)

Lepetitpiero,

Merci.

J'ai Mac OS X 10.6.2. Je dois donc télécharger ceci ou celui-ci?

Merci encore et déjà


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Janvier 2010)

celui là http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/macosx_updates/macosxv1062updatecombo.html 

le DVD ou tu as pris mail c'est bien celui de Snow Leopard et pas celui de ton DVD systeme si celui-ci n'est pas Snow Leopard


----------



## gotrektom (17 Janvier 2010)

C'est bien ça. Le dvd à partir duquel j'ai voulu ré-installer (et que j'ai ré-installé) est Mac OS 10.5.2.

C'est donc logique que l'application MAIL ne colle pas!

Je n'ai donc plus qu'à installer l'update du lien?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Janvier 2010)

ben non... si tu es sous snow leopard il te faut prendre la version de mail qui se trouve sur le DVD de snow et non celui de leopard (via pacifist) puis tu passes la combo pour plus de sécurité


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2010)

et comme par ailleurs tu as aussi les dvd de  SNOW  leopard
si la combo ne marche pas...

ceci dit
sur MAC il est rarissime d'avoir à reinstaller quoique ce soit
oublier ce reflexe windozien

reoptimisation nettoyage ou remplacement  de certains fichiers suffit

et si ca se trouve c'est justement la plist Mail qui est naze


----------



## gotrektom (17 Janvier 2010)

Erg! Je ne pense pas avoir les cd Snow. Du moins pas sous la main :S

@ Pascal: Je n'ai jamais été sur Windows mais je me suis dit "aley, je la joue propre" 
@ Piero: Ca sert à quelque chose de télécharger le combo alors si je n'ai pas les cd's Snow?

Que faire?

PS: En attendant, j'ai installé Thunderbird mais bon. C'est lent et moins agréable


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Janvier 2010)

Il te faut absolument ton DVD de snow vu que tu est sous snow leopard.  La combo c'est pour ensuite faire le "ménage" proprement au cas où si après il y a encore quelques petits soucis.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2010)

pour les prochains soucis

les manieres  propres de réparer

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## gotrektom (17 Janvier 2010)

Arg ...

_Il alla se pendre dans un coin_:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------

Merci quand même pour vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2010)

gotrektom a dit:


> Arg ...
> 
> _Il alla se pendre dans un coin_:rateau:



AVANT 
redige ton testament car t'as un mac à donner ( ou vendre)


----------



## johnamix (17 Janvier 2010)

Jello jello

snow leopard il est dans une boîte sur le meuble du salon (pour ceux qui en auraient besoin  )
Sinon, telecharge la combo 10.6.2 mais je pense qu elle est déjà quelque part sur l iMac, et en l'installant, Naxos va 'compléter' les parties manquantes/foireuses de Mail (ce que tu avais l'intention de faire avec pacifist)

ca devrait fonctionner.

EDIT: déjà fair, super

[Juste au cas oú, sauvegarde les mails recus (=des fichiers .mbox dans le dossier utilisateur/Applications support/mail tu peux copier tout le dossier sur le dd externe pour être sur ]

good luck


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2010)

ben normalement si bon macuser 
il a déja des sauvegardes automatiques ( time machine) ou régulieres ( clone)
 ou les 2


----------



## gotrektom (17 Janvier 2010)

@ Pascal: il y a déjà un preneur, héritier légitime 

@ Johnamix: ok, merci bien. Ya plus qu'à trouver le DVD ainsi. Une idée de "how it looks"?

PS: Oui, j'ai tout svgdé avant déjà.
PS2: Mauvais macuser 

*Edit: CD trouvé  Chouette!*


----------



## johnamix (17 Janvier 2010)

gotrektom a dit:


> @ Pascal: il y a déjà un preneur, héritier légitime
> 
> @ Johnamix: ok, merci bien. Ya plus qu'à trouver le DVD ainsi. Une idée de "how it looks"?
> 
> ...



Mais la simple réinstallation du combo (en mode windows, aka: télécharger, ouvrir, suivant, accepter, suivant, motdepasseadmin, ok, suivant) devrait vraiment suffir et être moins fastidieuse que la réinstallation de l'OS en entier  donc commence par le fichier MAC OS X.6.2 combo update (qques centaines de mo, 2-3 je pense)


----------



## gotrektom (17 Janvier 2010)

Oui, c'est ce que je comptais faire. Réinstaller tout l'OS ne me botte pas plus que ça. D'autant plus que je ne prendrai pas le risque d'effacer des données qui n'auraient pas été svgdées (des autres users).

Encore merci à vous 3 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------

Bon ben maintenant *nouveau problème à résoudre* ... :rateau:

Je lance Mail (4.2) il se lance dans le dock mais rien d'autre. Je peux "forcer" la fenêtre de message à apparaître mais c'est tout. Je vois que les mails sont là mais ne peux accéder à rien (lire les mails par exemple ).

Que faire svp?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2010)

tu peux preciser ?
je vois que des messages sont là?
ou?
dans la fenetre de liste?
  ou sur le finder?

selon reponse
soit reindexation
soit importation dans et par Mail
tonnes de sujets sur messages non vus


*Note du modo :* Ben oui, mais ces tonnes ne sont pas dans "Applications", elles ! Si gotrektom (très joli pseudo &#8230; Très délicat ) avait lu l'annonce "à lire avant de poster" que j'ai placé en tête du forum "Applications", il l'aurait su, et aurait pu faire une recherche dans le bon forum 

On déménage.


----------



## john_dewinter (25 Janvier 2011)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> celui là http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/macosx_updates/macosxv1062updatecombo.html
> 
> le DVD ou tu as pris mail c'est bien celui de Snow Leopard et pas celui de ton DVD systeme si celui-ci n'est pas Snow Leopard




Bonjour, j'ai le même problème avec Mail. J'ai déjà téléchargé 2 combos, mais ils sont pas adéquats pour mon Mac 10.5.8. Quel combo devrais-je télécharger pour pouvoir utiliser Mail.app.

J'ai donc également "impossible d'ouvrir cette version de mail avec cette version...."

Merci.


----------



## voltXX (20 Août 2011)

meme chose,  reinstal propre de  os X.6.x, au moment où le macbookpro me demande de transferer les données je le fait par cable firewire, tout passe, sauf que je ne peu plus ouvrir Mail, carnet d'adresse, ical, itune marche.... j'ai mis à jour via pomme, j'ai meme telechargé la combo et installé, nada de nada, rien ne s'ouvre....  heureuse néanmoins de vois que d'autre ont eu ce probléme... mais s'il y en a qui savent surtout qu'ils ne se taisent pas ;-)


----------



## voltXX (22 Août 2011)

en fait j'ouvrais les application via les alias, et donc ça renvoyais sur les anciennes intalls, normal 
il faut donc pour les prochains qui pourraient avoir ce pb, ouvrir à partir de l'appli, élémentaire je suis d'accord !


----------

